# Vorbau Drehmoment: KG/cm <> Nm



## [email protected]!t (10. Februar 2006)

auf dem kleber meines ritchey wcs vorbaus steht:

150kg-cm für die schaftklemmung

90kg-cm für die lenkerklemmung

im netz finde ich nur umrechnung von kg/cm² in Nm

aber kg/cm³ ist dich eine druckeinheit wie bar/psi ??

kann mir bitte jemand helfen ?


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Februar 2006)

150Kg/cm = 1,5Kg/m = 15Nm

90Kg/cm = 0,9Kg/m = 9Nm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (10. Februar 2006)

danke !


----------



## dubbel (10. Februar 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> im netz finde ich nur umrechnung von kg/cm² in Nm


die würde mich mal interessieren!


----------



## Rolf (10. Februar 2006)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> 150Kg/cm = 1,5Kg/m = 15Nm
> 
> 90Kg/cm = 0,9Kg/m = 9Nm



Setzen 6  

150 kg / cm = 150kg / (0.01 m) = 15000 kg/m

Aber:
*150 kg * cm = 1.5 kg * m* 
und 
*1.5 kg * m * g = 1.5 kg * m * 10 m/s^2 = 15 N*m*,
wobei die Erdbeschleunigung g mit 10 m/s^2 genähert wurde.


----------



## dubbel (10. Februar 2006)

mal gespannt, welcher nachwuchsmechaniker noch ne bessere version hat...


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Februar 2006)

Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> Setzen 6
> 
> 150 kg / cm = 150kg / (0.01 m) = 15000 kg/m
> 
> ...



Du bist der Held !
Mein Ergebniss war trotzdem richtig


----------



## J-CooP (10. Februar 2006)

15Nm für eine 5er Schraube in Alu 

Ich würde maximal die Hälfte nehmen.


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Februar 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> 15Nm für eine 5er Schraube in Alu
> 
> Ich würde maximal die Hälfte nehmen.



Was du "nehmen würdest" spielt hier aber keine rolle


----------



## El Papa (10. Februar 2006)

Vorbauschrauben sind meist M6 oder M7. 15Nm ist trotzdem recht viel in Alu.


----------



## [email protected]!t (10. Februar 2006)

soo...

war heut mittag wohl besoffen.

1 kg cm = 0,0981 Nm
150 kg = 14,751 Nm
90 kg = 8,829 Nm

Helius-FR hatte demnach recht,
der rest hat seine zeit verschwendet, nicht schlimm, mach ich grad auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-CooP (10. Februar 2006)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Was du "nehmen würdest" spielt hier aber keine rolle


Jetzt mach mal halb lang! Das war ein gut gemeinter Tip und für sowas ist ein Forum da.


			
				El Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbauschrauben sind meist M6 oder M7. 15Nm ist trotzdem recht viel in Alu.


Beim Ritchey WCS sind es wie auch beim Syntace F99 und Konsorten M5 Schrauben. Und da sind 15Nm völlig daneben!

Bei Syntace ist das *maximale* Drehmoment z.B. mit 6Nm angegeben.


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. Februar 2006)

das waren die maximal zugelassenen werte.

ich habe 9 / 6 nm angezogen.

rutscht nix, reisst hoffentlich nix ,...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204227


ich hoffe ja aus meinen fehlern zu lernen !
und ja, ist M5


----------



## Helius-FR (11. Februar 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mach mal halb lang! Das war ein gut gemeinter Tip und für sowas ist ein Forum da.
> Beim Ritchey WCS sind es wie auch beim Syntace F99 und Konsorten M5 Schrauben. Und da sind 15Nm völlig daneben!
> 
> Bei Syntace ist das *maximale* Drehmoment z.B. mit 6Nm angegeben.



1. Das sollte nicht als beleidigung oder so ausgelegt werden !
Ich meinte damit nur das er nach den umrechnungswerten fragte und nicht danach wie fest die nach gefühl angezogen werden !

2. Bei meinen Syntace VRO wird die Lenkerklemmung mit 10Nm angezogen
Die Klemmung vom Schaft noch fester... Weis die Werte jetzt nicht.


----------



## dubbel (11. Februar 2006)

ein richtiger mann dreht sowieso, bis wasser kommt.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (11. Februar 2006)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> 2. Bei meinen Syntace VRO wird die Lenkerklemmung mit 10Nm angezogen
> Die Klemmung vom Schaft noch fester... Weis die Werte jetzt nicht.



Auch mit 10 Nm 







Würde ich trotzdem nicht machen, zerdrückt dir ja den Gabelschaft (erst recht bei Carbon...).


----------



## El Papa (11. Februar 2006)

Na bei M5 sind 15Nm auf jeden Fall zuviel. Mit Spezialwerkzeug, hochfesten Schrauben und Feingewinde u.U., aber mit dem was der Ottonormalschrauber so daheim hat bedeutet das nach fest kommt ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

